# Specialized Hemi Fatboy



## bikebozo (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi, I am searching for a 24 inch hemi fatboy , any help is appreciated, thanks for the help and consideration , I know how much it cost , I know how much it cost to package //ship and the trouble involved ,   I am not a bike bozo ,  ,, thanks again ,,walter branche


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 18, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> Hi, I am searching for a 24 inch hemi fatboy , any help is appreciated, thanks for the help and consideration , I know how much it cost , I know how much it cost to package //ship and the trouble involved ,   I am not a bike bozo ,  ,, thanks again ,,walter branche


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 18, 2016)

I have 2- 20 inch hemis , the blue one was 100.00 ,,,the black one is getting some rework -please find a 24 , thanks walter branche


----------

